# Side Imaging



## Matt0311 (Oct 7, 2021)

Anybody successfully using side imaging to locate shallow water fish? I have enjoyed locating structure but kwwp seeing these videos online of locating individual fish with it and I haven't seen that on my unit, Simrad Go9, but could also not have it dialed in yet.


----------



## southerncannuck (Jun 27, 2016)

I’d like to also know how it works in shallow water. 18”-24”.


----------



## MAK (Dec 15, 2017)

I bought one of the Lowrance Carbon 9” units with sidescan and also got the Active Target setup about six months ago when they had a crazy low price on the Carbons. I found some old pics on my phone from the first day I took it out and was playing with it for the first time. I’m embarrassed to say I haven’t had it out and in-use since then. I thought the new toy would get me using the boat more but I still prefer to jump in the kayak…
Anyway, these pics are when I was running down the middle of a little creek. One side has steeper banks and the other side is shallower. You can see the top of the crab trap I went by that was just at the surface. I went up past it and then turned around and came back the other direction.
The results are before any tweaking or working with settings to try and get better resolution. The one shot is with the ActIve Target Live view In Scout mode. That’s the one I really need to spend some time with and learn. The display in the 8“-24” water I fish is in is more cluttered and unclear, but at times I was able to pick out a soft plastic as I reeled it in. Water around here is typically too stained and murky to see Reds even in 12” and I was hoping this might help know if there were even any in the area…
Sidescan results in deeper water were unbelievably clear and detailed. I was amazed at the difference between that and my Simrad Go7 sidescan that it replaced. So much so that I wonder if I didn’t have a defective transducer.


----------



## southerncannuck (Jun 27, 2016)

MAK said:


> I bought one of the Lowrance Carbon 9” units with sidescan and also got the Active Target setup about six months ago when they had a crazy low price on the Carbons. I found some old pics on my phone from the first day I took it out and was playing with it for the first time. I’m embarrassed to say I haven’t had it out and in-use since then. I thought the new toy would get me using the boat more but I still prefer to jump in the kayak…
> Anyway, these pics are when I was running down the middle of a little creek. One side has steeper banks and the other side is shallower. You can see the top of the crab trap I went by that was just at the surface. I went up past it and then turned around and came back the other direction.
> The results are before any tweaking or working with settings to try and get better resolution. The one shot is with the ActIve Target Live view In Scout mode. That’s the one I really need to spend some time with and learn. The display in the 8“-24” water I fish is in is more cluttered and unclear, but at times I was able to pick out a soft plastic as I reeled it in. Water around here is typically too stained and murky to see Reds even in 12” and I was hoping this might help know if there were even any in the area…
> Sidescan results in deeper water were unbelievably clear and detailed. I was amazed at the difference between that and my Simrad Go7 sidescan that it replaced. So much so that I wonder if I didn’t have a defective transducer.
> ...


Mak, I see that you’re in Flagler. We fish the same waters it appears. My gheenoe’s too narrow to mount a transducer but I’m considering attaching one to the trolling motor. It’s an expensive proposition so I want to make sure it’ll work in our waters.


----------



## MAK (Dec 15, 2017)

southerncannuck said:


> Mak, I see that you’re in Flagler. We fish the same waters it appears. My gheenoe’s too narrow to mount a transducer but I’m considering attaching one to the trolling motor. It’s an expensive proposition so I want to make sure it’ll work in our waters.


Yep, I mostly fish near the house between high bridge and Moody. 
You could also do like the kayak guys and drop the transducer on a pole. They also make some special protective mounts for the electric motors like you say. I have my ActiveTarget transducer mounted on the trolling motor but if I ever start using it more I would go with a separated pole mount that I can swivel independently of the motor…. If I had the side scan on the front electric I would likely run it into the oyster beds. I still find myself running into oyster beds even while standing up on the bow because they are so hard to see in this water unless the sun is just right.


----------

